# What Martial Arts Style(s) Do you Practice and Why?



## ShadowSpear (Jul 5, 2014)

In an effort to get this forum repopulated, I'll ask what style of martial arts do you study?  What did you study and why did you stop?  I know many of us have tried multiple styles, but what made you stick with the one you are currently practicing?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 5, 2014)

Ranger combatives/Jujitsu/Gun-Fu

Ranger combatives because it was what I was trained and worked in the past, in combat
Jujitsu because it's the basis for Ranger asskickery
Gun-Fu because its always good to have a trump card in your hand.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 5, 2014)

This January will mark the 37th year I have been involved in Martial Arts in one way or the other. In that time, I have taken the following:

Shotokan
Wado Ryu
Shorin Ryu
HapKiDo
Bujinkan budo Taijutsu;

And 30 years worth of Defensive Tactics/Combatives of various styles and forms while working Law Enforcement as well as a lot of pressure point systems.

As of right now, I am no longer doing any type of formal training. I have paid way too much money and spent a lot of time learning to bend, break, and lock things with simply another name for doing it. In other words, there isn't a lot of new things out there for me to learn at this point. I mainly spend my time teaching women how to get themselves out of incidents when things go really bad and their lives depend on it.

I just look at it has having as many tools in my toolbox as I can. It never hurts to be as equipped as possible when the tools are needed.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 5, 2014)

Arnis/JKD. 

The reasons are simple. I carry a stick daily, and JKD by it's very nature blends with and incorporates much of the Filipino stuff.


----------



## CQB (Jul 5, 2014)

Kyokushin karate
Judo
Ju-jitsu
I felt I'd learnt enough as well, not that you can stop learning but I'd done enough to be able to get by.


----------



## Sendero (Jul 5, 2014)

Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and MMA for 9 years.

Recently, I've found my interest going towards self defense that incorporates EDC knife/pistol like South Narc.  It seems practical but I haven't taken a class yet.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 6, 2014)

Krav Maga and SOCP instructor (for work) Jiu Jitsu and some boxing, mostly to round out the ground/grappling game. 

Honestly, I don't train nearly as much as I need to (or would like to for that matter) but it's a question of time.


----------



## CQB (Jul 6, 2014)

Just an open question, was any of it useful & in what way?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, for me it helped since I had a rehearsed to reflex, technically applicable, and scalable response to a combatant that decided they wanted to step up to the plate. I think he got off easy in that "fight", if you want to call a one sided asskicking between a hadji-twig with an attitude and a 6'3" (1.9m) 1-milradian-from-berzerker-mode Ranger a "fight".

Without knowing combatives, the only option would have been to shoot the fucker and that was contrary to our mission... so combatives/martial arts knowledge directly contributed towards the accomplishment of the mission.

The other would-be-combatant who saw what happened to his buddy that tried to zerg rush me also became strangely compliant and docile after he saw what happened to his buddy.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jul 6, 2014)

*What style of martial arts do you study? *
Brazilian Jiu Jitsu

*What did you study and why did you stop?*
I use to do Muay Thai & BJJ in Jordan, but there aren't any (reputable) Muay Thai places near me.

*What made you stick with the one you are currently practicing?*
Aside from the above issue, I do BJJ because it is one of the best experiences of my life. Every class is a healthy dose of reality. You don't have the opportunity to kid yourself. Sam Harris' assessment describes in perfectly:



> I can now attest that the experience of grappling with an expert is akin to falling into deep water without knowing how to swim. You will make a furious effort to stay afloat—and you will fail. Once you learn how to swim, however, it becomes difficult to see what the problem is—why can’t a drowning man just relax and tread water? The same inscrutable difference between lethal ignorance and lifesaving knowledge can be found on the mat: To train in BJJ is to continually drown—or, rather, to be drowned, in sudden and ingenious ways—and to be taught, again and again, how to swim... I am convinced, however, that training in BJJ offers a powerful lens through which to examine some primary human concerns—truth v. delusion, self knowledge, ethics, and overcoming fear. -Sam Harris



Every class I'm confronted with my mistakes and weaknesses, and on the drive home all I think about is how I can improve- and that translates into my everyday life as well.


----------



## CQB (Jul 6, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Well, for me it helped since I had a rehearsed to reflex, technically applicable, and scalable response to a combatant that decided they wanted to step up to the plate. I think he got off easy in that "fight", if you want to call a one sided asskicking between a hadji-twig with an attitude and a 6'3" (1.9m) 1-milradian-from-berzerker-mode Ranger a "fight".
> 
> Without knowing combatives, the only option would have been to shoot the fucker and that was contrary to our mission... so combatives/martial arts knowledge directly contributed towards the accomplishment of the mission.
> 
> The other would-be-combatant who saw what happened to his buddy that tried to zerg rush me also became strangely compliant and docile after he saw what happened to his buddy.


Nice, do you think you still retain muscle memory now? (I know your circumstances now are a little different) The reason I ask is that I haven't trained for some time but still have responses to random things that occur, such as a person running past, or in one instance getting into something sticky & being able to respond.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm older, fatter, out of the military, slightly damaged thanks to. The advantages are that I believe I've learned more "markers" for possible threats over the years where I am more in a proactive prediction mode of what might be issues and actively changing what I am doing to mitigate the effects those issues can cause (everything from changing lanes to making eye contact while having the wife swap sides or fall back during a walk on the street, as an example).

It's still there, although I'd venture that it's rusty. I wouldn't trust it wholeheartedly, but that's why I do holster drills. I can do that by myself, it's somewhat hard to practice takedowns to positions of dominance and following submissions by yourself... I'll be able to drill more (and in the process teach a valuable skill to her) once my daughter gets older and bigger. She won't be hair pulling in a fight unless it's to help drive a heavy knee to the head home. ;)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 6, 2014)

American Kenpo /green belt
American Kickboxing /black belt
Aikido / 1st Kyu
Krav Maga/ no ranking
MACP/ L2
PPCT/ DT, GAGE INST

Long story short, I picked up a few things from each that help in my personal technique for putting the hurt on someone, but all in all they are time consuming and require more time and practice than I have to take.

Most effective? Probably MACP, but as said I took technique from every system.

I would like to practice more MMA/MACP, but hard to come by in my A/O. 

What would I recommend? A sold MMA gym that has boxing, BJJ, wrestling, and Judo.

$.02


----------



## CQB (Jul 6, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> I'm older, fatter, out of the military, slightly damaged thanks to. The advantages are that I believe I've learned more "markers" for possible threats over the years where I am more in a proactive prediction mode of what might be issues and actively changing what I am doing to mitigate the effects those issues can cause (everything from changing lanes to making eye contact while having the wife swap sides or fall back during a walk on the street, as an example).
> 
> It's still there, although I'd venture that it's rusty. I wouldn't trust it wholeheartedly, but that's why I do holster drills. I can do that by myself, it's somewhat hard to practice takedowns to positions of dominance and following submissions by yourself... I'll be able to drill more (and in the process teach a valuable skill to her) once my daughter gets older and bigger. She won't be hair pulling in a fight unless it's to help drive a heavy knee to the head home. ;)


That's what I was thinking, even though fitness or whatever changes the core skills remain. I'd like to know what others think.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 6, 2014)

I think that depending on how long you have done it...even though your reaction time may diminish to a degree from lack of active training, I believe there is a certain level of muscle memory that will take over when the time for it becomes necessary. I also think a large part of that comes from possessing the right mindset to utilize what you learned and why you learned it.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 7, 2014)

*What style of martial arts do you study? *
Taekwondo.
Tang Soo Do.
A bit of Hapkido.
A bit of Arnis
MCMAP.

All of these I studied in the past. In addition to competing in point karate. 


*What did you study and why did you stop?*
Tang Soo Do. I got bored quite frankly and I want a new challenge. I am leaning towards BJJ so I can learn the ground game (art) and compete.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 7, 2014)

Brazilian jiu jitsu for a grand total of five years with a four year break in the middle.  I stopped in 2009 when the guy I trained under had to relocate and work/family started taking up a lot more time.


----------



## pardus (Jul 7, 2014)

Karate
Wing Chun Kung Fu
MACP

I started Karate in high school and really enjoyed it, but as I moved up a little in rank the set forms started to annoy me more and more, I hated doing them and just wasn't interested.

Years later I took up Wing Chun and it really opened my eyes up, particularly with the flaws in Karate, I enjoyed the system until again the forms and dragon dancing thing turned me off.

I am a level one MACP instructor and I fucking hate it. I have no idea what it's like in the higher levels, I guess it gets a lot better but at level one I think it sucks and I just brain dumped that shit.

I realized I was interested in purely fighting and not the martial aspect of the arts. I learnt a few nasty moves over the years and if I'm ever seriously challenged and _need_ to, my aim is to disable my opponent in one or two strikes.  I'm interested in giving Krav Maga a shot, haven't as yet and honestly I'm a lot less interested in going hand to hand nowadays.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 7, 2014)

pardus said:


> Karate
> Wing Chun Kung Fu
> MACP
> 
> ...



Yeah level one is a joke, level two is much better (at least with the old MACP courses). I'm not to sure with the changes made. Most of the level threes I've rolled with were on top of their game and solid on stand up and the ground.

I was not impressed with Krav Maga, but its probably more to.do with the gym/instructor than the system itself. I'm not big on structured martial arts now, a good MMA gym with a solid boxing coach, BJJ, and or wrestling is how I lean these days.


----------



## pardus (Jul 7, 2014)

JAB said:


> Yeah level one is a joke, level two is much better (at least with the old MACP courses). I'm not to sure with the changes made. Most of the level threes I've rolled with were on top of their game and solid on stand up and the ground.
> 
> I was not impressed with Krav Maga, but its probably more to.do with the gym/instructor than the system itself. I'm not big on structured martial arts now, a good MMA gym with a solid boxing coach, BJJ, and or wrestling is how I lean these days.



Good to know.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 7, 2014)

JAB said:


> Yeah level one is a joke, level two is much better (at least with the old MACP courses). I'm not to sure with the changes made. Most of the level threes I've rolled with were on top of their game and solid on stand up and the ground.


Funny you say that, and completely agree. After about 8 hours of class during the SOCP Instructor (Lvl II) course, Greg Thompson looked at us and siad, "Congrats, you're all MACP level 2 now." We had done almost nothing- some position work. 

That kind of made me question MACP, until I rolled/sparred with a couple level 4 dudes, and they were legit. Really well rounded. Changed my perception of it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 7, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> Funny you say that, and completely agree. After about 8 hours of class during the SOCP Instructor (Lvl II) course, Greg Thompson looked at us and siad, "Congrats, you're all MACP level 2 now." We had done almost nothing- some position work.
> 
> That kind of made me question MACP, until I rolled/sparred with a couple level 4 dudes, and they were legit. Really well rounded. Changed my perception of it.



Yeah level one is really a waste of time dependent on the instructor.  To call a level one a MACP instructor has always struck many as bullshit. Level two is where you really start learning and if your working in a fight house as an assistant you really start to develop good technique.

I went through L1 back in 2003 at Ft Benning and than did L1 & L2 at Ft Hood back in 2006, and became an assistant for both courses until late 2007. Than kept up with it as a unit trainer 2008-2009 before I got hurt. I learned a lot more retaking L1 the second time, larned a shit load more taking L2 and than assisting with courses. With MACP you really need to roll 2-3 times a week to get good at it. Unfortunately I got deployment orders before I got to go to L3, I would have really liked to have gone through all the levels. I was primarily a weapons trainer back than, so the combatives training and assisting was on my own time while we were between training cycles.  I just didn't feel like I had enough time teaching to take on L3 at the time and I regret it now.

That said, I learned a hell of a lot during those two years and really improved my ground game and clinch work.


----------



## pardus (Jul 7, 2014)

JAB said:


> To call a level one a MACP instructor has always struck many as bullshit.



Yup, It's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 8, 2014)

Never heard that Level 1 for MACP was ever an instructor. It was basically trained in combatives, that was what I knew of it, and also why our Company L3 instructor gave me the option coming from Regiment to flat out pencil whip it after we rolled... and I choked him out 3 out of 3 times, yet showing him what I did, how I did it, and the escape techniques for the techniques or at least "best defense" in that situation. L2+ was instructor, L2 = platoon L3= company L4= Bn level, with all the planning and stuff that comes along with it.... basically having some L2's in each platoon and a couple L3's per company gives you the relatively experienced cadre to be able to effectively demonstrate and supervise application of techniques.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 8, 2014)

L1 was supposed to be a squad/platoon level trainer, more or less teaching roll drills 1-6 (if I remember correct).

L1= able to teach basic position and roll drills.

L2= teaches submissions and stand up, assists in L1 & L2 classes.

L3= can certify L1's and run Btn Combatives sustainment program.

L4= certify L2's and master trainer in combatives (I.e. run a school, fight house, design and run sustainment program)

That's how it was back when I was involved with it. At the unit level, everyone normally got L1 and in most cases L2 once they made SPC-SGT. I imagine its different for all units.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 8, 2014)

We didn't even have levels for Ranger combatives....  your level was "LEARN TO FUCKING WIN", period. 

Hence learning various techniques of "Kpot Steering Wheel" "RBA Plate-Butt" "Strangle you with your own LBE" etc.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> We didn't even have levels for Ranger combatives....  your level was "LEARN TO FUCKING WIN", period.
> 
> Hence learning various techniques of "Kpot Steering Wheel" "RBA Plate-Butt" "Strangle you with your own LBE" etc.


 
Yeah it’s supposed to somewhat work that way, but normally doesn’t. Most units have a handful of guys that take MACP seriously, while the rest just check the block. Every platoon I was in, would have about half the platoon doing combative rumbles when we were bored or needing to dump some aggression. I wouldn’t call these rumbles educational, but it got people using the techniques. My last command stopped it because we had a few guys get black eyes, busted noses and one bad elbow injury from an arm-bar. CO said to stop that shit in standard risk adverse Army leadership style.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 8, 2014)

Krav Maga and BJJ.  Both compliment each other well and have more practical (read = "real world") application without getting overly wrapped around the axle on things like forms, etc.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Aug 3, 2014)

McSweeny's teachings are the shit.  I'm surprised we haven't seen much of him in UFC.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Aug 3, 2014)

JAB said:


> CO said to stop that shit in standard risk adverse Army leadership style.


Was he prior Air Force?  That would explain it all.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you Paul!

LMAO, is that shit for real?


----------



## pardus (Aug 3, 2014)

JAB said:


> Thank you Paul!
> 
> LMAO, is that shit for real?



Not as real as this!


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 3, 2014)

This has always worked for me.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 3, 2014)

That video is always good for a laugh.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm looking to train a lot of EmptyForce (EFO).

It's pretty legit:




 
And it's real world application pretty much has me sold:


----------



## pardus (Aug 4, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> I'm looking to train a lot of EmptyForce (EFO).
> 
> It's pretty legit:
> 
> And it's real world application pretty much has me sold



Fins are so hammered om vodka most of the time it might actually work on them lol



Here is a good clip with Joe Rogan and Bas Rutten discussing fake martial arts.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 4, 2014)

Martial Arts is the one industry that contains more "posers" than the military.

It's a hard industry to keep track of.


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 4, 2014)

Agoge said:


> Martial Arts is the one industry that contains more "posers" than the military.
> 
> It's a hard industry to keep track of.


 
Today we were grappling and the guy who was "a semi-professional boxer" got choked out in *maybe *fifteen seconds. I'd love to see his stand up though.


----------



## pardus (Aug 4, 2014)

Scubadew said:


> Today we were grappling and the guy who was "a semi-professional boxer" got choked out in *maybe *fifteen seconds. I'd love to see his stand up though.



Hardly a good example. What would a boxer know about grappling?


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Aug 4, 2014)

pardus said:


> Hardly a good example. What would a boxer know about grappling?



My thoughts exactly. One of my first Muay Thai sparring sessions was against a jacked dude with a few years of training, and he absolutely destroyed me. One day he decided to come in for a BJJ class, and we rolled. I only had a few weeks of experience, but I choked him out at least half a dozen times in 3 minutes with zero effort. Seriously, there was a 13 year old in the class that gave me more problems than he did. It reminded me of a Gracie quote: "A boxer is like a lion, the greatest predator on land. But you throw him in the shark tank and he's just another meal." That goes both ways. Focusing on just one aspect is a recipe for disaster, IMO.


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 4, 2014)

pardus said:


> Hardly a good example. What would a boxer know about grappling?


 
I agree. I just thought it was an odd thing for him to say right before grappling.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is my honest opinion, you can "pro up" on anything, and damn strait you will be a badass with any "not in your realm" of fighting bullshit. But any wrestler can put q boxer on the mat, and any boxer can knockout a wrestler.

Reality is MMA Fighters are the cream of the crop in a cage or ring, without doubt they are 110% in the game. Even so, through body armor, weapons and a better trained opponents in the mix and the shit will only get you so far.


There is a lot to be said for deflection and body control. But reality is all about crushing their inner soal to continue, either through pain or death, and it take a warrior mind set to train and get there.

Point being, it doesn't matter what style (within reason) its all about inner will and proficient execution of technique you have developed. I've met skinny guys who can hand/fuck up the average size guys, and I've seen 3rd.degree black belts get beat the fuck down by out of shape assholes who knew a move or two they profected. 


$.02


----------



## Jbird8198 (Aug 7, 2014)

Muay thai and bjj are the way to go. Never wrestled in high school but wish I did. Wrestling skills are great to have!


----------



## LogDog0402 (Aug 8, 2014)

I studied MCMAP because the Marine Corps said we had too.   

I wish there was a way to get back into MCMAP as a civilian but I have had no luck finding anyone that teaches it.


----------



## swimr235 (Aug 27, 2014)

Capoeira (When I was younger and lived in south America)
Krav (at various schools and academies), Kali (Same) BJJ (same) Judo (same)
Boxing (During high school)
Muay Thai (During high school)
Wrestling (For high school)

.....and then of course the super SEAL/RANGER/MARSOC/SF course that the US Navy gives there Master-At-Arms, SRF-B and SRF-A trains us in the ancient New York/New Jersey originated "MOCK" styles of self defense. Probably way better than anything anyone has ever taught anywhere at any point in history....(not proud of this). Its a 5 step program on how to get your ass beat by anyone who's ever had even those remedial self-defense training....ever...while drunk.


----------



## CQB (Aug 28, 2014)

Proving that whatever you've done there's someone somewhere who will be bigger, faster & more drunk than you.


----------



## swimr235 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have to correct myself. Its officially called "MACH", Mechanical Advantage Control Holds.





 
This video actually makes it look very effective. Probably because the instructor is a competent fella. I couldnt find the videos they show us but its these two huge mafia enforcer types with thick Jersey accents practicing somewhere in a park and at some point a rather small framed filipino gentleman gets used as a training aide.


----------



## reed11b (Aug 28, 2014)

That's almost identical to the techniques they use for juvenile corrections. Works well eneough when you are bigger than 75% of the inmates.
Reed


----------



## swimr235 (Aug 28, 2014)

reed11b said:


> That's almost identical to the techniques they use for juvenile corrections. Works well eneough when you are bigger than 75% of the inmates.
> Reed


 
Exactly. And when you're teaching kids that have 0% exposure to any type of fighting or any type of hand to hand combat they actually expect this to work against someone who wants to re-arrange your dna. Its a formula for destruction. Considering the global shitstorm we are in. I would send all US Navy MA's to infantry school. Weed out the weak minded and uninspired and also develop an actual skill. Add to that an actual martial arts program, a la MCMAP. I dont understand why this isnt available Navy-wide.


----------



## CDG (Aug 29, 2014)

swimr235 said:


> *I would send all US Navy MA's to infantry school.* Weed out the weak minded and uninspired and also develop an actual skill. Add to that an actual martial arts program, a la MCMAP. I dont understand why this isnt available Navy-wide.



The bolded text makes zero sense.  If you want to develop fighting skills, they can go through MCMAP, MACP, or maybe even SOCP.  MAs, SECFO, MPs, etc. have no need to go to infantry school.  They're cops, not grunts.


----------



## swimr235 (Aug 29, 2014)

They are anything but cops. My reasoning for this is due to the lack of direction the mos has in the Navy as of late. We do less and less applicable MP work and instead of having private contractors augment us it's the opposite. We are losing any identity as MPs. My theory is train them more specifically for combat and we can be utilized to augment forward deployed units. The Navy is also very unlike the USMC and Army in the fact that they are extremely tight fisted about schooling and Navy MPs are always at the bottom of the barrel. The MOS needs to diversify itself and make itself useful rather than waste away and be completely obsolete. That's quite a tangent and deviation from the thread and my apologies but it's a very serious issue in my MOS. We just aren't necessary anymore. Also, USAF and Army have far better MP programs than the Navy.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 29, 2014)

So your solution to the perceived dilution of your MOS is to send Navy cops to "kill-people-and-break-things" school?


----------



## swimr235 (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, I don't think I'm communicating the issue with the MOS at its present in the best way. I still think adding a combat skills aspect to the job would be beneficial but I think I've turned this thread into something it shouldn't be. Also, I imagine I'm talking about implementing something I have little knowledge of. I've ever only been an MP and since I've gotten out been a FED. So I'm not and have never had exposure to the Infantry/Combat aspects of military work. Maybe I am talking out of my ass. Be that as it may, the mos needs a drastic overhaul. In its present state it's headed to be a collateral job at best and at worst one step above a wackenhut grocery store guard.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 5, 2014)

Just started at a Sambo school in the area.  It's like muay thai, judo, and bjj all rolled into one.  It's a small gym but a good environment.


----------



## pardus (Sep 5, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Just started at a Sambo school in the area.  It's like muay thai, judo, and bjj all rolled into one.  It's a small gym but a good environment.



If it's good enough for Putin...


----------



## Etype (Sep 11, 2014)

swimr235 said:


> They are anything but cops. My reasoning for this is due to the lack of direction the mos has in the Navy as of late. We do less and less applicable MP work and instead of having private contractors augment us it's the opposite. We are losing any identity as MPs. My theory is train them more specifically for combat and we can be utilized to augment forward deployed units. The Navy is also very unlike the USMC and Army in the fact that they are extremely tight fisted about schooling and Navy MPs are always at the bottom of the barrel. The MOS needs to diversify itself and make itself useful rather than waste away and be completely obsolete. That's quite a tangent and deviation from the thread and my apologies but it's a very serious issue in my MOS. We just aren't necessary anymore. Also, USAF and Army have far better MP programs than the Navy.


The last thing we need is the further militarization of our police force- even if its the military police.

Iraq as we once knew it is over, and Afghanistan is winding down.  There is no longer a need for non-combat arms units to augment maneuver units.  Its going to take a while for the military to refocus back to their real jobs, the sooner they can get around to it the better.

Tight fisted about money?  What's the return on investment? 

I think you hit the nail on the head with the last two.


----------



## observation post (Jun 24, 2015)

*I'll ask what style of martial arts do you study? What did you study and why did you stop?*

Wrestling
Judo / Jujitsu (Japanese)
Aikido (only 6mo or so)
Defensive Handgun

Haven't stopped exactly, as much as evolved as I've gotten older. I was never much of a big guy so I always took things to the ground and grappled instead of trading punches with bigger guys. Wrestling, judo, aikido all very much grappling ground-based arts...and I thank judo for saving my life in a motorcycle accident by knowing how to fall and how to dissipate energy. But those were the old school days.

Now, the last thing I want to do is train to go to the ground. Now I want to Train to defend against multiple attackers, which means keeping your footing (at all costs) and counter-attacking in a most violent way trying to "blast by" and escape.

In an emergency you do as you're a trained...and training with a single opponent, in a "sparring" like way MAY be doing myself a disservice.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 25, 2015)

observation post said:


> *I'll ask what style of martial arts do you study? What did you study and why did you stop?*
> 
> Wrestling
> Judo / Jujitsu (Japanese)
> ...



Necropost....

By the way, I wouldn't describe aikido as either grappling or ground-based.  At least, not in the way Judo/Jujitsu/MMA/Brazilian Jujitsu is.


----------



## amorris127289 (Jun 25, 2015)

Would anyone recommend taking up a martial art style before selection? I wrestled until I left for college, but other than that I have had no formal training. I am a year out and would not mind adding something else into my training regiment. 

The only classes offered in this small town is BJJ and self defense. 

*Offering Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and Self Defense *

*Instructor*

*Kent Sublett*

Kent is a 3 stripe brown belt under Samuel Puccio (black belt under Rodrigo Medeiros). He is an active BJJ competitor. Kent travels to Birmingham, Alabama to train with his instructor Samuel Puccio on a regular basis. 

Not sure what ^^^^that means; as in if he is a credible instructor or not.


----------



## AKkeith (Jun 25, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> Would anyone recommend taking up a martial art style before selection? I wrestled until I left for college, but other than that I have had no formal training. I am a year out and would not mind adding something else into my training regiment.
> 
> The only classes offered in this small town is BJJ and self defense.
> 
> ...


It may be a good way to stay in shape and maintain an aggressive mindset but I'm out of my lane.
I personally wouldn't train with someone who isn't a black belt or equivalent. Not because they couldn't teach me a thing or two, but they still have growing to do as well to become more of a master. Maybe it's because I was spoiled and trained with a 3rd degree black belt in Garcie Barra BJJ who left to go be at a gym with Carlos Gracie.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 25, 2015)

I bet you've got one of the same Gi's I do then, AKkeith... I just stopped training since getting off work from being active duty to go throw around civvies got old real quick. Plus practice times and times released from duty didn't coencide enough to make it cost effective.


----------



## observation post (Jun 25, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Necropost....
> 
> By the way, I wouldn't describe aikido as either grappling or ground-based.  At least, not in the way Judo/Jujitsu/MMA/Brazilian Jujitsu is.


Seemed like a good thread to revive.

ai·ki·do

a Japanese form of self-defense and martial art that uses locks, holds, throws, and the opponent's own movements.
An art that includes very much hand-wrist joint locks is pretty much a "grappling" art to me. But just my perspective.

Now, I want to find a way to train against multiple threats with beer bottles and such. It seems like Krav Maga may be the closest thing to that but it doesn't really inspire me. Still looking.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm familiar with both the definition and practical application of aikido.  While there are some techniques that can be adapted to use on the ground, and arguably some that O Sensei intended to be initiated from the ground, it's still not what I consider ground-based.  Probably just a matter of personal viewpoint.


----------



## observation post (Jun 26, 2015)

policemedic said:


> I'm familiar with both the definition and practical application of aikido.  While there are some techniques that can be adapted to use on the ground, and arguably some that O Sensei intended to be initiated from the ground, it's still not what I consider ground-based.  Probably just a matter of personal viewpoint.


I definitely agree PM, Aikido was the least ground oriented of my training. But still very much of a hands-on grappling type of Art. lots of hands wrist elbow locks, and very much like judo in using the person's own weight-momentum against them. I loved Aikido, and it was a really good follow-up to judo/jujitsu.

But, as I've gotten older I realize more that in an emergency "we do as we are trained"....instinct and gross muscle memory seem to take over conscious thought. One-on-one "bar fights" are likely in my past now, and more likely is a multiple attacker "gang predators" dark parking lot scenario. So the last thing I want to do is get tied up with going "grappling" for an elbow lock ...while the others kick/cut/bash the s*** outta me. More like fighting a pack of wolves then a "give/take' sparring situation.

The CCW is probably the best option, but I don't always have it with me. So I want to train my muscle memory in something almost as explosive-shock-awe based. I don't want to "spar" and prove that I'm a badass, I want to go home to mama. Lol! I'm looking for the martial art that teaches me how to be "explosive" (and do the most damage, as quick as I can)...into an "escape route" where I run like hell if I have to! Pride is way overrated compared to Mama's sweet lovin waiting at home.

Follow-on thought: (don't know how to edit ^)

I'm thinking maybe a good Boxing class might be my answer, to get me out of the 20+ years of grappling conditioned mindset. It can be explosive, and I can focus on really good footwork and speed.

I have a good heavy bag that I've been trying to work on in "bursts" of  (wild/flailing...Lol!) combinations, but no real good instruction. And focusing on the footwork (with good instruction) would really help train me to stay/think/react more on my feet.

You don't have permission to edit yet, merged the posts for you.  A Mod.


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 26, 2015)

I've done several years of MMA, concentrating mainly in BJJ and Muay Thai adding in some wrestling classes. Had some legit trainers  (which seem like theres plenty of here on Long Island, NY) MMA seems to not be far behind the crossfit culture around here. I was offered to fight amateur but its definitely not a lifestyle I was looking to follow, I was training merely for the challenge and gaining knowledge of my own body. 

I learned real quick I am not a fan of stand up fighting, I hate exchanging blows while standing and rather take the fight to the ground.  As well as learning I can take a hard knee to the face without getting knocked out.. Stopped training because where I trained was inside a regular gym that closed down. Great times, and really miss it.


----------



## observation post (Jun 26, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> I hate exchanging blows while standing and rather take the fight to the ground.  .


Exactly!
My mindset has always been to take it to the ground as fast as possible, but I'm thinking that might be a mistake for me...in a multiple attacker situation true life-death "combative" scenario.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 26, 2015)

observation post said:


> The CCW is probably the best option, but I don't always have it with me.



That begs the question: Why not?  For the average--hell, even well-trained--person, a multiple attacker situation is a losing proposition without a gun.


----------



## pardus (Jun 26, 2015)

observation post said:


> Seemed like a good thread to revive.
> 
> ai·ki·do
> 
> ...



Reading your posts it sounds to me that Krav Maga is exactly what you're looking for.



observation post said:


> Exactly!
> My mindset has always been to take it to the ground as fast as possible, but I'm thinking that might be a mistake for me...in a multiple attacker situation true life-death "combative" scenario.



My mantra when I was an idiot and fighting a lot on the streets was "never go to the ground". After seeing people getting their heads kicked in after doing so,  you'd understand why.

My .02c


----------



## policemedic (Jun 26, 2015)

Ground fighting skills are useful in one-on-one fights (but I'm not sure 'fair ones' happen anymore).  With more than one opponent, I believe it's suicidal to choose to go to the ground.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 26, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> I learned real quick I am not a fan of stand up fighting, I hate exchanging blows while standing and rather take the fight to the ground.  As well as learning I can take a hard knee to the face without getting knocked out..



How many real fights have you been in and how many of those involved more than one active combatant?  A real fight is defined as one you won't walk away from under your own power if you lose. 

That said, there is value in hard training and developing a broad skill set.   Learning to take a hit is very important. So is learning to counter moves like a tackle. 

Bruce Lee was questioned on ground fighting and the percentage of fights that ended up on the ground. His answer was, "100% of fights start standing up!"


----------



## observation post (Jun 26, 2015)

pardus said:


> Reading your posts it sounds to me that Krav Maga is exactly what you're looking for...


Thanks Pardus, I came to the same conclusion but then I went and looked at a class and I just couldn't get inspired about it. I can't explain why. I can tell from your response that you understand what I'm saying about the ground game being a possible mistake. And I have to break those old habits.

Logic tells me to train to improve where I am weak (stand up fighting) and make that strong. So much of this is about mindset, and I can get motivated about boxing footwork...something I've always admired and really wanted to learn. I don't know why Krav Maga didn't really sit right with me, maybe it was just so different than the Japanese arts. And maybe that "less methodical", less organized difference is exactly what I need. I do know that my mindset has changed to the desired outcome being make the other guy go to the ground! Lol!


----------



## observation post (Jun 26, 2015)

policemedic said:


> That begs the question: Why not?  For the average--hell, even well-trained--person, a multiple attacker situation is a losing proposition without a gun.


I work in a somewhat hardened / secure building (metal detects, armed security, etc) that does not allow weapons, and I don't want to leave mine in the car in our downtown area parking.



policemedic said:


> Ground fighting skills are useful in one-on-one fights (but I'm not sure 'fair ones' happen anymore).  With more than one opponent, I believe it's suicidal to choose to go to the ground.


Spot on.


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 26, 2015)

observation post said:


> Exactly!
> My mindset has always been to take it to the ground as fast as possible, but I'm thinking that might be a mistake for me...in a multiple attacker situation true life-death "combative" scenario.



I guess the question to ask yourself is how feasible i


policemedic said:


> How many real fights have you been in and how many of those involved more than one active combatant?  A real fight is defined as one you won't walk away from under your own power if you lose.
> 
> That said, there is value in hard training and developing a broad skill set.   Learning to take a hit is very important. So is learning to counter moves like a tackle.
> 
> Bruce Lee was questioned on ground fighting and the percentage of fights that ended up on the ground. His answer was, "100% of fights start standing up!"



Think you quoted wrong person with the multiple attackers part. But, since you asked.  Aside from the training I haven't been in many "fights" and they only involved one individual besides myself, never any that was considered a situation where things could actually get out of control. So compared to probably most on this board my real world experiences are much less. 

I would definitely agree with that you need a good base in standing as you were saying in the final portion of your post..  And yes I put quotations around fights for you because we both walked away under our own power in each fight I was in.


----------



## observation post (Jun 26, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> Aside from the training I haven't been in many "fights" and they only involved one individual besides myself, never any that was considered a situation where things could actually get out of control. So compared to probably most on this board my real world experiences are much less.


K9,  that just means you were probably smarter than me when we were young!

That being said, I miss the days of a good old "friendly" fight. I think MMA may be the only place you can find that anymore. Too old for that shit!

Maybe some Krav-Maboxing training...and "front sight front sight front sight".


----------



## pardus (Jun 26, 2015)

observation post said:


> Thanks Pardus, I came to the same conclusion but then I went and looked at a class and I just couldn't get inspired about it. I can't explain why. I can tell from your response that you understand what I'm saying about the ground game being a possible mistake. And I have to break those old habits.
> 
> Logic tells me to train to improve where I am weak (stand up fighting) and make that strong. So much of this is about mindset, and I can get motivated about boxing footwork...something I've always admired and really wanted to learn. I don't know why Krav Maga didn't really sit right with me, maybe it was just so different than the Japanese arts. And maybe that "less methodical", less organized difference is exactly what I need. I do know that my mindset has changed to the desired outcome being make the other guy go to the ground! Lol!



Go to the ground in a real fight when there is more than one person and the best you can expect is to go to hospital.

When asked about the difference between "traditional" martial arts and the likes of Krav Maga, I tell people that one is a martial art, a semi religion, lifestyle, involving medicine, belief, tradition, dancing, as well as fighting. Fighting is just one aspect of it. To the likes of Krav (which for the record I've never done), which is a practical fighting art.

Why don't you actually do a lesson or two of Krav, instead of just looking? You might be surprised.


----------



## observation post (Jun 27, 2015)

pardus said:


> Why don't you actually do a lesson or two of Krav, instead of just looking? You might be surprised.


Yeah, you got me thinking twice about it. On reflection, I think the reason it didn't sit right with me was because it was outside my normal frame of reference, and wasn't so structured. But if I'm trying to break my old routines that may be exactly what I need. Getting outside the comfort zone and such.

The only other solutions that I thought of where to buy a pack of wolves and keep them good and hungry, or jog through south Phoenix screaming anti gang insults.  good cardio if nothing else!

In all seriousness Pardus, I think you hit on something. It does seem to be the closest fit to the "dark parking garage" multi-tweaker realism I'm looking to train for.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 27, 2015)

observation post said:


> Yeah, you got me thinking twice about it. On reflection, I think the reason it didn't sit right with me was because it was outside my normal frame of reference, and wasn't so structured. But if I'm trying to break my old routines that may be exactly what I need. Getting outside the comfort zone and such.
> 
> The only other solutions that I thought of where to buy a pack of wolves and keep them good and hungry, or jog through south Phoenix screaming anti gang insults.  good cardio if nothing else!
> 
> In all seriousness Pardus, I think you hit on something. It does seem to be the closest fit to the "dark parking garage" multi-tweaker realism I'm looking to train for.




Learn to street fight.
Remember pointy bony parts of your body go into flat bony or soft fleshy areas of your opponents body. Never punch your opponent in the face/head, you only break your hands.  A full power hammer fist to the collar bone will drop 95% of the population; a knee in the groin will drop 99.9% of the remaining 5%, that last 1/10 of a %...  you're fucked, they're not fully human.  Fingers up the nose, in the eyes, or ripping somebody's ear off will make them think twice.  Crush your opponent's instep, if he's incapacitated, you can leave or move on to opponent 2.    You will get hurt, your job is to hurt your opponent(s) more, or kill him/them, or escape.

There is no such thing as a 'fair' fight.  There are only 3 rules in fighting;   1. It's either you or him. 2. There are no rules.  3. See rule 1

ETA - Fuck the Marquis of Queensbury, go full Marquis de Sade on your opponent.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 27, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Learn to street fight.
> Remember pointy bony parts of your body go into flat bony or soft fleshy areas of your opponents body. Never punch your opponent in the face/head, you only break your hands.  A full power hammer fist to the collar bone will drop 95% of the population; a knee in the groin will drop 99.9% of the remaining 5%, that last 1/10 of a %...  you're fucked, they're not fully human.  Fingers up the nose, in the eyes, or ripping somebody's ear off will make them think twice.  Crush your opponent's instep, if he's incapacitated, you can leave or move on to opponent 2.    You will get hurt, your job is to hurt your opponent(s) more, or kill him/them, or escape.
> 
> There is no such thing as a 'fair' fight.  There are only 3 rules in fighting;   1. It's either you or him. 2. There are no rules.  3. See rule 1
> ...



Know your opponent, 



, and his weak points .


----------



## observation post (Jun 27, 2015)

x SF med said:


> your post.


This exactly.

That's Why I think Krav (maybe) may be the closest option in the civilian world. Something along the lines of like the Marine Corps hand to hand training would be great, and since we "do as were trained" under stress, I think training in any other MMA-style "give-take" sparring-type art could be doing myself a disservice. Perhaps the wrong mindset, in the end.

Don't get me wrong, when I was young I used to love to have a good old MMA style friendly fight. I was fairly fast, and wiry, and could bring almost anybody (at the bar) down to the ground and do a pretty good job of grappling them to submission. Now, I believe the whole world's mindset has changed. it's all about being a "playa" and "you disrespected me m***********"...and even at a bar you could be facing not just one guy but his whole "posse". The actual "culture" of violence has changed. Hell I even observe this mindset in young folks in the office politics...it's play or be played and there's very little honor.

I think my own mindset started to change with my CCW class, and further defensive pistol classes. And watching some crazy (but real world) dash cam footage. Training a _mindset_ to be_ prepared_ for anything but full-on _mayhem_ may be a disservice. Maybe not just for me (who leads a relatively tame life) but especially for you guys?


----------



## observation post (Jun 29, 2015)

Nevermind...looks like you guys have it covered with SOCP and MCMAP. Cool.


----------



## poison (Jun 29, 2015)

If anyone here is in LA or Central CA, I can point you to some legit Krav guys. 

Personally, I do judo, because it's gentle.


----------



## observation post (Jul 2, 2015)

poison said:


> Personally, I do judo, because it's gentle.


It is kinda strange to me that no one seems to have Incorporated throws much into their MMA work. "Stand up"  seems to be all boxing related, then someone will manage a single leg (or or rarely double leg) takedown and BJJ me to death till the bell. I miss the days of "classic" MMA. I'd also like much more AIR~time on ring girls.


----------



## poison (Jul 3, 2015)

I agree, especially against the fence. There are so many opportunities to suck that support foot right out, or bounce them off the cage into a hip or shoulder throw.


----------



## observation post (Jul 5, 2015)

poison said:


> I agree, especially against the fence. There are so many opportunities to suck that support foot right out, or bounce them off the cage into a hip or shoulder throw.


Yup, and a good hip or shoulder throw can quickly knock the wind out of an opponent (or worse) and end the fight. Letting go just a fraction of a second earlier makes all the difference between a hard slam or an easy toss.  We used to do 90 min. of Judo sparring, then 90 more of Jiujitsu. True "japanese jujitsu", and our instructor was big on using a person's clothes against them...like various ways of using a person's shirt collar against the carotid artery.
It only takes about a second and a half (much faster than a rear-naked whatever)  and he had us all experience it more than once, so we knew what it felt like. Good stuff.


----------



## observation post (Jul 5, 2015)

observation post said:


> True "japanese jujitsu", and our instructor was big on using a person's clothes against them...like various ways of using a person's shirt collar against the carotid artery.


...before one of the Medics corrects me,  I should have said "arteries". There are two (one on each side. L+R,) and a shirt collar can get both.


----------



## pardus (Jul 6, 2015)

observation post said:


> ...before one of the Medics corrects me,  I should have said "arteries". There are two (one on each side. L+R,) and a shirt collar can get both.



Two eh? And here's me thinking there were six...


----------



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

pardus said:


> Two eh? And here's me thinking there were six...


Two that make up the neck part of the system. (shirt collar applied correctly = blackout in about 1.5 sec
)


----------



## pardus (Jul 6, 2015)

observation post said:


> Two that make up the neck part of the system. (shirt collar applied correctly = blackout in about 1.5 sec
> )



I guess my post went right over your head...

I'm a medic. 

Do a google search on Carotid arteries.


----------



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

here's a better shot of the area that I'm talking about, and the point I'm getting at is that they are much faster than choking someone out by windpipe...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 6, 2015)

observation post said:


> Two that make up the neck part of the system. (shirt collar applied correctly = blackout in about 1.5 sec
> )



Sarcasm and irony don't work on you, do they?   :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## pardus (Jul 6, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Sarcasm and irony don't work on you, do they?   :wall::wall::wall:



Danke herr Troll


----------



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Sarcasm and irony don't work on you, do they?   :wall::wall::wall:


Lol! Didn't get the inflection. 

Actually I learned in my anger management class that's sarcasm isn't really humor. Man did that piss me off!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 6, 2015)

pardus said:


> Danke herr Troll



De Nada, unintelligible one.


----------



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

So how the hell do I edit a post. I knew as soon as I type artery someone was going to bust my balls about it...but I couldn't just go back in pluralize it.


----------



## pardus (Jul 6, 2015)

observation post said:


> So how the hell do I edit a post. I knew as soon as I type artery someone was going to bust my balls about it...but I couldn't just go back in pluralize it.



So what do you want to edit the post to say? And which post/s?


----------



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

pardus said:


> So what do you want to edit the post to say? And which post/s?


I knew as soon as I said "artery" that someone medical was going to "clarify" that. It  it would have been nice to just immediately pluralize it to arteries. And this damn voice recognition thing sucks! I keep finding grammatical and spelling weirdness that I miss on my quick review. Google voice recognition is pissing me off, and you can train it. I guess you're going to break down and get Dragon.



observation post said:


> Google voice recognition is pissing me off, and you can train it. I guess you're going to break down and get Dragon.


Read that:
CANT train it.
I'M going to have to get Dragon.

FU Google.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 6, 2015)

@observation post ...  please stop posting bits and pieces of random thoughts at a time, I'm getting tired of merging your posts.  Thanks.


----------



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

Copy. And giving up on voice rec without edit privileges.


----------



## pardus (Jul 6, 2015)

observation post said:


> I knew as soon as I said "artery" that someone medical was going to "clarify" that. It  it would have been nice to just immediately pluralize it to arteries. And this damn voice recognition thing sucks! I keep finding grammatical and spelling weirdness that I miss on my quick review. Google voice recognition is pissing me off, and you can train it. I guess you're going to break down and get Dragon.
> 
> 
> Read that:
> ...



OK...

You still seem to have a weak grasp on anatomy, sarcasm and irony, not to mention reading comprehension (see post #88).


----------



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

observation post said:


> ...before one of the Medics corrects me,  I should have said "arteries". There are two (one on each side. L+R,) and a shirt collar can get both.


Wrong? I'm not getting the irony.


----------



## pardus (Jul 6, 2015)

observation post said:


> Wrong? I'm not getting the irony.



Jesus christ... Read the last line on post #88 and do it!


----------



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

pardus said:


> Jesus christ... Read the last line on post #88 and do it!


I already did. That's where I got my illustrations from.
it talks about the common carotid artery left and right, then it branches. I'm not a medic but what I do know is that we apply pressure to each of the carotid arteries on each side of the neck.
Resulted in unconsciousness in about a second and a half.


----------



## pardus (Jul 6, 2015)

observation post said:


> I already did. That's where I got my illustrations from.
> it talks about the common carotid artery left and right, then it branches. I'm not a medic but what I do know is that we apply pressure to each of the carotid arteries on each side of the neck.
> Resulted in unconsciousness in about a second and a half.



Well then your google skills suck. Much worse than your anatomy knowledge. So do your comprehension skills.

No I will not respond to your PM, and I will not accept your lame "voice recognition" excuses.


----------



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

Pardus, wtf man? Where am I wrong?

Per wikipedia, the left and right *common carotid arteries *are arteries that supply the head and neck with oxygenated blood; they divide in the neck to form the external and internal carotid arteries.

From experience we are able to form of V with the shirt collar and pull from the back and pinch off (both?) corotid arteries resulting in almost immediate blackout.


----------



## pardus (Jul 6, 2015)

observation post said:


> Pardus, wtf man? Where am I wrong?
> 
> Per wikipedia, the left and right *common carotid arteries *are arteries that supply the head and neck with oxygenated blood; they divide in the neck to form the external and internal carotid arteries.
> 
> From experience we are able to form of V with the shirt collar and pull from the back and pinch off (both?) corotid arteries resulting in almost immediate blackout.



At this point I'm not prepared to waste my time with you on this subject. I'm too tired, read a book.


----------



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

Copy.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 6, 2015)

@observation post - the thread stays as is.  Testing your voice recognition software on this site was a mistake you have to live with.

Now to the anatomy - cervically there are 2 Carotid Arteries (the Left Common and the Right Common) which bifurcate at the Mandible/thyroid cartilage; with one branch of the Common bifurcation becoming the Internal which supplies the brain eyes and other organs; the other becoming the external which supplies the neck scalp and jaw.

So if we count - Common, internal, external =3 left and right makes us multiply by 2, giving a total number of Arteries containing the key word Carotid = 6.

Now - stop. quit arguing. quit using the voice recognition software. write your post in word proof it then copy/cut and paste into the thread after gathering your thoughts.

You are not winning friends and influencing people...  especially 2 medics who happen to be Mods that were patient up to a point, which has been passed.


----------



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you xSF medic. I'm back to the slow on-screen keyboard.
Man that just sucked.

So down at shirt collar level you are just pinching the left and right common carotid arteries correct? Before they bifurcate.



x SF med said:


> @observation post
> 
> Now - stop. quit arguing. quit using the voice recognition software. write your post in word proof it then copy/cut and paste into the thread after gathering your thoughts.
> 
> You are not winning friends and influencing people...  especially 2 medics who happen to be Mods that were patient up to a point, which has been passed.


Copy! old dude+no glasses/small+voicex+no-edit feature = no-go!

Lesson learned. Appologies Pardus and xSF!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 6, 2015)

observation post said:


> So down at shirt collar level you are just pinching the left and right common carotid arteries correct? Before they bifurcate.



Asked and answered above.  This subject is done.

ETA-   I really do not want to have to merge more of your posts...  collect your thoughts, put them in a post and logically order them, please.


----------



## observation post (Jul 6, 2015)

x SF med said:


> ETA-   I really do not want to have to merge more of your posts...  collect your thoughts, put them in a post and logically order them, please.


Will do, xSF.



observation post said:


> So how the hell do I edit a post. I knew as soon as I type artery someone was going to bust my balls about it...but I couldn't just go back in pluralize it.


Am I allowed to edit at some point, when I realize I f-u and want  to immediately fix it, as happened above? Can I earn that same ETA feature somehow also?


----------



## AWP (Jul 6, 2015)

The banter *was* entertaining, but let's drag it back on topic...


----------



## Hangry Bear (Jul 26, 2015)

Boxing ~2 years. I was attending a gym where the coach was an old drunk who liked to see dudes beat the crap out of each other. He looked at new joins as fresh meat for his pros. I learned very little in the art, other than how to relax in the ring and how to brawl.
Judo ~3 months. I really enjoyed Judo. At the time I didn't have the money or the time to make the commute to the gym.
MCMAP intermittently for 7 years when someone tells me I have to. I do not believe in it as a fighting form...it is possible it either strayed from what it once was, or I've been running into the wrong guys.  I have yet to find a MCMAP instructor who wasn't full of Marine Corps self felating nonsense. 
Muay Thai ~3.5 years. Man, I love Muay Thai. My boxing experience naturally set me up for it. My coach (called Kru) is a man I respected which is saying a lot. That's probably why I stuck with it. I try to spread it to the guys on my team as well. A good coach can make you fall in love with any sport.

I like Muay Thai as opposed to boxing because it makes you keenly aware of your opponents entire body, not just their hands. It's highly effective in a fight or flight situation, from kicks to punches to elbow and knees. Everything you learn is practical (with the exception of clinching...I don't recommend doing that on the street). It's explosive and violent, yet you can practice it in a sparring type setting without killing your opponent (provided you can turn the kill switch off...some guys can't).

I want to get into some sort of grappling. I know I'd enjoy it. More than that, it's important to be able to defend against a takedown. As far as Krav Maga, it's quite a buzz now. In my area there are no legit gyms. I've attended a few classes to see what it's all about, and it seems more like a cardiovascular kick boxing class than anything. I'm not knocking Krav Maga...I just can't find a gym that's worth a damn. I hope that answers your question, good luck! And btw...just pick something. You won't know until you try it.


----------



## amorris127289 (Oct 30, 2015)

Has anyone tried HEMA (Historical European Martial Arts) aka. being a knight. Here is an interesting documentary on HEMA, I would not mind giving it a try at some point down the road. This might from my dad being stationed in England when I was younger and visiting all the castles across Europe, but hitting people with shiny swords seems like a good past time/martial arts.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 23, 2016)

So what say the forum on Krav Maga?  I'm in pretty good condition, but now officially closer to 50 than I am 40  and want to take up something that I can practice with my teenage son.  I like the non-Kata aspect of it, along with the aggressiveness.  From my online research it seems that Minnesota has a respected location that is just 20 minutes from where I live.

https://www.kravmagampls.com/


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 23, 2016)

PM Sent.  Do it.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 23, 2016)

I live in a very small town but we have an ex MMA guy that started Tekken Martial Arts. He offers a lot of different Martial Arts but not krav maga which I lean towards. Just put up on my FB the fastest man to disarm not 1 but 2 guns. For me to feel safe I need to learn to disarm any one of any weapon.In his self defense course he does teach knife disarm so will start with that. Would prefer the disarming of guns though. I am alone too much at night and atm feel like I cant defend myself.It will come though.


----------



## CDG (Apr 15, 2016)

Looking into an ICCS certified Krav Maga gym where I'm currently at.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 18, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So what say the forum on Krav Maga?  I'm in pretty good condition, but now officially closer to 50 than I am 40  and want to take up something that I can practice with my teenage son.  I like the non-Kata aspect of it, along with the aggressiveness.  From my online research it seems that Minnesota has a respected location that is just 20 minutes from where I live.
> 
> https://www.kravmagampls.com/


Im a Krav mil/leo instructor- for what Krav is (a self defense system) it's awesome. I'd recommend you try it out for sure.

You too, @metalmom . I think you guys will like it, and it's valuable.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 18, 2016)

Good for you.Impressive. How many yrs did you take it before you could instruct? Watch everything I can-not the same as doing.Wish it was offered here.Believe me I know how valuable that would be.Especially for me and my concerns.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So what say the forum on Krav Maga?  I'm in pretty good condition, but now officially closer to 50 than I am 40  and want to take up something that I can practice with my teenage son.  I like the non-Kata aspect of it, along with the aggressiveness.  From my online research it seems that Minnesota has a respected location that is just 20 minutes from where I live.
> 
> Krav Maga Minneapolis - Self Defense Classes, Krav Maga Classes, Self Defense Training



So far do you like it?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 28, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> So far do you like it?



Had to put it off.  F'ed up my knee just after that post - nothing too serious, but nursing it back to health.  My 13 year old still wanted to  train, so we just finished baseball and are going to get him started in BJJ.  Monday is his first lesson...assuming all goes well, I will likely join him in the fall.  This place is close to the house, (like bikeride close), but is known for top-tier talent working out there (Lesnar for one) so I am slightly concerned about what the pricing structure will look like.  More to follow....


----------

